# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Hanggar Teras Pancoran (PETA)

## KARHOMA

Bagi banyak member KOI's di Jakarta nama Hanggar Teras Pancoran tentunya sudah tidak asing lagi karena selain menyediakan koi berkualitas juga sebagai tempat para hobiis koi berkumpul. 

Hari Sabtu malam Minggu kemarin saya sempet main bareng om Bang2, om Ronny, om Chivas dan gak ketinggalan om Isman dari Sulawesi yg kebetulan sdg dinas di Jakarta. Di sana kami langsung mampir dgn salah satu pengurus KOI's yaitu om Rudy (SHOWA) yg rupanya punya kios di sana juga. Melihat-lihat ikan di sana memang banyak yg bagus dan hasrat untuk membeli juga menjadi tidak terbendung, kebetulan malam itu ada ikan yg baru datang dari Blitar, saya dibantu om Chivas sibuk memilih koi2 tsb. Sempet kaget juga waktu saya menanyakan harganya kepada si penjual, terlampu jauh di atas budget yg saya sediakan, tapi berkat bantuan om Ronny yg rupanya memang kawakan dalam bernegosiasi dgn pedagang akhirnya salah satu koi yg saya incar berhasil saya bungkus. 

Untuk rekan2 yg belum tahu lokasi Hanggar Teras Pancoran berikut saya lampirkan peta lokasinya.

----------


## mrbunta

waduh baru pulang nih om roma. ikan nya di posting dongggg   ::

----------


## Begichu

GREAT!!
ini dy akhirnya ada yg kasih tau detail petanya..
makasih bos..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> waduh baru pulang nih om roma. ikan nya di posting dongggg



setujuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Glenardo

Wah..lain kali inspeksi Hanggar bareng2 yuks    ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

berhubung saya dari surabaya, mau tanya nih, itu jakarta bagian mana?  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> berhubung saya dari surabaya, mau tanya nih, itu jakarta bagian mana?



Dari Gedung Korindo lurus saja sampe ketemu dapur sunda. masuk bagian selatan sih, walaupun sebenarnya di pinggir tol   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> berhubung saya dari surabaya, mau tanya nih, itu jakarta bagian mana? 
> 
> 
> 
> Dari Gedung Korindo lurus saja sampe ketemu dapur sunda. masuk bagian selatan sih, walaupun sebenarnya di pinggir tol


masuk jakarta pusat ya om?

----------


## tjakil

kalo punya peta makaliwe donk Mang, 

tks sebelumnya....

----------


## ronny

> kalo punya peta makaliwe donk Mang, 
> 
> tks sebelumnya....


Paling gampang telp teman KOI'S yg di jkt pasti siap bantu ngasih petunjuk jalan bahkan nganter   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> waduh baru pulang nih om roma. ikan nya di posting dongggg  
> 
> 
> 
> setujuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


ogah ah ... entar diapresiasi lagih ...  :P

----------


## INdragonZ

posting foto2 toko / showroom koi-centernya dunk om ...
pingin taw ...
 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

> Wah..lain kali inspeksi Hanggar bareng2 yuks


Hayuukk atuh ...   ::  

Pasti mau ngeborong buat isi kolam baru ya om Glen?
btw thread day by day diupdate dong ... :P

----------


## KARHOMA

> berhubung saya dari surabaya, mau tanya nih, itu jakarta bagian mana?


Jakarta Selatan mas bro ...
Kalo maen ke Jakarta kontek2 aja, entar pasti banyak temen2 ug mau nemenin hunting   ::

----------


## budyoetomo

Wah kelewatan, kalo tau mo ada kumpul di HTP tempo hari. mau ikut juga tuh om.  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> berhubung saya dari surabaya, mau tanya nih, itu jakarta bagian mana? 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Selatan mas bro ...
> Kalo maen ke Jakarta kontek2 aja, entar pasti banyak temen2 ug mau nemenin hunting


ok om.
terima kasih

----------


## KARHOMA

> kalo punya peta makaliwe donk Mang, 
> 
> tks sebelumnya....


mangga mang tjakil   ::  

Ini peta jalan makaliwe di grogol, patokannya deket dgn terminal bus grogol.

----------


## ronny

Sekedar konfirmasi:
Menurut cerita beberapa teman: 
KOI'S kita tercinta ini lahir dari HTP, pendirnya adalah para hobbies koi dan pedagang disana, kalau benar berarti memang menjadi kewajiban kita bersama dong untuk memajukan Koi lokal?   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Agree om Ronny, mustinya sih begitu siapa lagi yg mencintai produk lokal kalo gak dimulai dari kita semua ...   ::  

Nah kalo ini tempat om Ronny hunting tiap kali maksi, tinggal nyebrang terus naek getek sih ya om  :P 

*KARTINI PASAR BARU*

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Wah..lain kali inspeksi Hanggar bareng2 yuks    
> 
> 
> Hayuukk atuh ...   
> 
> Pasti mau ngeborong buat isi kolam baru ya om Glen?
> btw thread day by day diupdate dong ... :P



Mau di update gimana? Wong hujan. tukangnya bayar harian. Tukangnya juga malas soalnya tinggal ngaci, water proofing, pasang batu alam dan nge cat   ::  

Malam ini jam 6 mau ke Hanggar kah? Pulang kantor dari BEJ tarik ke sana   ::   "Mencari pendukung" Pelampiasan kujaku tewas.   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Setuju Produk lokal kita tingkatkan biar penjual lebih bersaing sehat  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sekedar konfirmasi:
> Menurut cerita beberapa teman: 
> KOI'S kita tercinta ini lahir dari HTP, pendirnya adalah para hobbies koi dan pedagang disana, kalau benar berarti memang menjadi kewajiban kita bersama dong untuk memajukan Koi lokal?


Dan karena itu KOI'S akan membuat salah satu markas disana,
Dua kios ber AC yang akan dilengkapi dengan buku2 dan majalah - majalah koi dari dalam dan luar negeri dan PC buat akses para penghobi dan pedagang agar bisa setiap saat akses ke forum...
Akan dibuat senyaman mungkin, sekadar tempat kongkow - kongkow sekaligus hunting..
Dengan demikian mudah2an kita bisa lebih mengenal satu sama lainnya...  ::  
Doakan saja bisa direalisasikan dalam waktu yang tidak terlalu lama...(Masih ngantri tempat   ::  )

----------


## ronny

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> Sekedar konfirmasi:
> Menurut cerita beberapa teman: 
> KOI'S kita tercinta ini lahir dari HTP, pendirnya adalah para hobbies koi dan pedagang disana, kalau benar berarti memang menjadi kewajiban kita bersama dong untuk memajukan Koi lokal?  
> 
> 
> Dan karena itu KOI'S akan membuat salah satu markas disana,
> Dua kios ber AC yang akan dilengkapi dengan buku2 dan majalah - majalah koi dari dalam dan luar negeri dan PC buat akses para penghobi dan pedagang agar bisa setiap saat akses ke forum...
> ...


Sementara tempat Om Rudi Showa aja Om   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah kalau rejeki dia tersumbat...
Bisa gak nyampe - nyampe tu majalah  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> ...


Kalo mau ke sono ajak om Ronny aja ... gak bakalan nyesel deh ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> Sekedar konfirmasi:
> Menurut cerita beberapa teman: 
> KOI'S kita tercinta ini lahir dari HTP, pendirnya adalah para hobbies koi dan pedagang disana, kalau benar berarti memang menjadi kewajiban kita bersama dong untuk memajukan Koi lokal?  
> 
> 
> Dan karena itu KOI'S akan membuat salah satu markas disana,
> Dua kios ber AC yang akan dilengkapi dengan buku2 dan majalah - majalah koi dari dalam dan luar negeri dan PC buat akses para penghobi dan pedagang agar bisa setiap saat akses ke forum...
> ...


*Cerita Hanggar Teras Pancoran ini bisa dibaca di majalah KOI's edisi 3 halaman 10.*  ::

----------


## mrbunta

SUKSES KOIS

----------


## abahnasr

> Kalo mau ke sono ajak om Ronny aja ... gak bakalan nyesel deh ...


wah, ternyata om ronny sang negosiator ulung nech... (pedagang gitu loch...   ::  )

----------


## e-koi

rupanya pusat2 penjualan koi d jkt ini disitu dan disitu ya. Padahal 9 tahun yll ane kuliah di Jkt and tinggal di kemanggisan. Tapi waktu ntu belum kena virus koi, jadi ya cm lewat2 doang. Ntar kalo giliran saya ke Jkt minta ditemenin donk kaya pak Isman.

----------


## chivas

> rupanya pusat2 penjualan koi d jkt ini disitu dan disitu ya. Padahal 9 tahun yll ane kuliah di Jkt and tinggal di kemanggisan. Tapi waktu ntu belum kena virus koi, jadi ya cm lewat2 doang. Ntar kalo giliran saya ke Jkt minta ditemenin donk kaya pak Isman.


kawan2 di kt dgn senang hati menemani om....  ::

----------


## torajiro

busyet..sampai2 petanya juga ikut d upload.. salut om..  ::

----------


## koi_djati

Om-om semua....
Kok saya gak bisa lihat peta dan gambar-gambar lain yang di post om-om semua yach...
Apa komputer saya yang bolot apa emang diprotect nih ama kantor (he..he..he).
Ada yang tau cara untuk mengatasi masalah ini?????Abis kalo mau liat foto kolam yang ada silang merah, foto koi yang dijual yang ada silang merah juga (emang nanti kalo mau beli ikan harus beli silang merah)....
help...help...

----------


## h3ln1k

mungkin koneksi nya di protect om ga bisa load dari photobucket emang kadang ada beberapa kantor ga ngebolehin buka photobucket mungkin karena ngabisin bandwidth kali   ::

----------


## koi_djati

ihik...ihik...  ::  kasian deh gua....

Thanks...

----------


## KARHOMA

Kalo koneksi internet lemot biasanya gambar keluar setengah atau ada tulisan 'image' aja, tapi kalo koneksi dari kantor dan ternyata diblok susah juga om ...   ::  

Alternatif lainnya paling minta dijapri aja lewat imel, sebaiknya pake imel gratisan spt yahoo atau gmail, soalnya kalo pake alamat imel kantor takutnya tetep diblok di server imelnya gak bisa terima grafik file atau attachment file.

Solusi lainnya konek dari rumah via telkomnet instant, speedy atau penyedia layanan internet lainnya.

Atau pindah kantor aja om ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koi_djati

Wah...wah....wah...nanti di omelin istri, hanya gara-gara mo liat gambar harus pindah kantor dulu....  ::   ::  
oKE...DEH,.....

----------


## torajiro

Udah coba ganti browser om?

----------


## koi_djati

Belum mas....Ntar dicoba deh....

Thanks  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Belum mas....Ntar dicoba deh....
> 
> Thanks


klo masih nga bisa ntar aku kasih jurus yg laen.. he3x...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

jurus bangau?   ::

----------


## torajiro

> jurus bangau?


 ::

----------

